# Dog's eye shut from shampoo!



## justsomeguy (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok so I gave my dog a bath yesterday and it seems like some shampoo (dog shampoo) got in his eye and it has been irritating him, I put some dog eyedrops and hes still has it shut today, heres the thing though its not swollen shut, he can open it a but its just that it is obviously bothering him, what can I do? I know some will say vet but that's not exactly the best option atm, having to pay for medicine or something is kinda the last resort as things are tight.

Maybe put some water in his eye? Im hoping it heals up but I am worried...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't mess around with eyes. If it didn't clear up with some dog eyedrops to wash away any soap, it could have been scratched or irritated badly. If its been irritating him and he's been rubbing it, he could have damaged the surface of the eye (leading to potential infection)

I am going to suggest a vet. At minimum, a call to the vet. Ask what you should rinse it with and how long to wait and see if it starts looking better before coming in for treatment. Do NOT let him rub the eye. Ask if you can spread payment out over a month or two. 

My dog is currently healing from an eye injury. He scratched it or got poked by something, then he rubbed it and it got an ulcer on the cornea. Vet says with proper treatment that sort of injury usually heals well within about 1 week- he's got a cone and antibiotic ointment and painkiller ointment. But ignored, it can lead to infection and the loss of the eye (obviously a far more expensive and painful issue). The vet visit, treatment etc all totaled cost me $115.


----------

